# Capstan table-



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Check out this automated Capstan table!http://www.wimp.com/capstantable/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty cool - I'd hate to have it around small kids, though


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

That thing is awesome. I'd never eat off of it because I'd be too busy playing transformer with it. :laughing:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

First dining table I've ever seen that you have to plug in.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbup: That's great, can't wait to see one of the boards master woodworker make their own design of it:thumbsup:.


----------



## Epic0428 (Jul 14, 2012)

I can do quite a bit, but that is a little above my pay grade. It would be fun to try though.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Need a master mechanism designer for that one.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

wow, i need to make one!


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

That is out of control, you don't wanna be standing near that naked...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

4 seasons said:


> That is out of control, you don't wanna be standing near that naked...


You don't want to accidentally hit the "close" button after you have Christmas dinner laid out on it either. :laughing:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

4 seasons said:


> That is out of control, you don't wanna be standing near that naked...[/QUOT
> 
> ....or be on the bottom!:whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this. Talk about a work of art and mechanics! I would have parties all the time just to show people my table!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That is unreal. I could watch that for along time. That is a masterpiece. 

You do realize that if you hit it tonight you will be reading till 3am..


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That is unreal. I could watch that for along time. That is a masterpiece.
> 
> You do realize that if you hit it tonight you will be reading till 3am..


Ha! Lol!..hit what?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

First rule of fight club is there is NO fight club..


----------

